# MAC Eye shadows- Truce and Crotchet



## gachapin_luv (Feb 4, 2010)

I am looking for a look-alike - b/c these babies discontinued
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Truce 
Crotchet(beigey one in Free to Be Quad/Naturally Eccentric collection)

I already have Quarry and Brule, but I am still looking... Please help.


----------



## obscuria (Feb 5, 2010)

If you are looking for a dupe outside of MAC, for truce you might want to look at Bobbi Brown's eyeshadow. I believe it is just called Grey.


----------



## gachapin_luv (Feb 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *obscuria* 

 
_If you are looking for a dupe outside of MAC, for truce you might want to look at Bobbi Brown's eyeshadow. I believe it is just called Grey._

 
Thanks! I have never tried BB before, but I will check it. What do you think about MAC Era or Arena?


----------



## obscuria (Feb 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gachapin_luv* 

 
_Thanks! I have never tried BB before, but I will check it. What do you think about MAC Era or Arena?_

 
For Crotchet? I've actually never seen that color before so I can really compare them to it.

However, I just swatched Era and Arena not to long ago, maybe you will find it useful. Hope this helps!


----------



## gachapin_luv (Feb 5, 2010)

Wow.  I want them both!!  Amazing colors, though, I have never owned them before... I guess I have been distracted by all these MAC collections coming out month after month, year after year.
Crotchet is "light neutral beige" per official color description,and I think it is darker than era and arena.  
Thank you so much for your help, Obscuria.


----------



## obscuria (Feb 5, 2010)

No problem


----------



## jpohrer (Feb 6, 2010)

Crochet looks like Wedge.  I have them both and there is very little difference.


----------



## gachapin_luv (Feb 7, 2010)

^Thanks.  I was eyeing Wedge also.


----------

